# motor driver



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

I got a 8550 NPN transistor that drives a small 3VDC motor for a child's toy, the transistor is shorted and I need a replacement. Aside from going out and buying it ,what other transistor can be put in it's place as a motor driver that is easily accessible from any broken electronic device. For example a broken cassette player. 

Thanks.
octaneman


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Have you tried Google "8550 transistor equivalent"

I can't remember the polarity but what about the ubiquitous BC107/108 or other multi purpose transistor?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

If the original shorted then I would be looking for something a little bit better .. once you have th data sheet (sorry never heard of a 8550) look for something that will endure a little bit more current / power.


----------

